# إقتراح بالنسبة لقسم حواء



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة لقسم حواء : هو قسم غير مفتوح للأعضاء ذوى اللون الأزرق أو الرمادى أو الزوار

حقك يا روك 

ما أقدرش أناقشك فيه 

لكن لى رجاء

عدم إظهار أى من موضوعاته فى أسفل المنتدى

مثل باقى الأقسام المخفية

لذلك وضعت لك هنا صورة من المنظر الغريب








الصورة بها 8 مواضيع فى قسم حواء 

فما الداعى لظهورها لمن هم مثلى ؟؟؟
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فما الداعى لظهورها لمن هم مثلى ؟؟؟
> ​*


*لكى يتعظوا ...

*



​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لكى يتعظوا ...
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*أصل القسم بيفكرنى بالذى مضى ​*


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2014)

علشان يحنسوكى و تقولى انا اللى جبته ده كله لنفسى  :186fx:
بصى انا ممكن اخدلك المواضيع دى كوبى وابعتهالك على الخاص ها ايه رايك ومتزعليش نفسك :286:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> علشان يحنسوكى و تقولى انا اللى جبته ده كله لنفسى  :186fx:
> بصى انا ممكن اخدلك المواضيع دى كوبى وابعتهالك على الخاص ها ايه رايك ومتزعليش نفسك :286:



*طب قوليها فى سرك 

مش كدة عل الهوا
:smile01:smile01:smile01

​*


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههه يا بنتى دا عمل خيرى  وانا خيرة وبعد الضهر ببقا سول 
 عادى يعنى هو انا هبيعلك ممنوعات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب قوليها فى سرك
> 
> مش كدة عل الهوا
> :smile01:smile01:smile01
> ​*


*لآ الأسكندرانية بيعزوا الفضايح زى عنيهم 
*



​


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2014)

اختي العزيزة،

قد يكون اخفاء المواضيع هذه حل لشخصك الكريم لكنه سيؤثر على من لهم صلاحية دخول القسم لانهم لن يشاهدوا المواضيع الجديدة اسفل المنتدى.
أعتقد ان الحل الأفضل هو اعادة النظر في صلاحية الدخول للقسم.. لي عودة ان صح جديد في الموضوع..

سلام المسيح


----------



## grges monir (24 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بالنسبة لقسم حواء : هو قسم غير مفتوح للأعضاء ذوى اللون الأزرق أو الرمادى أو الزوار
> 
> حقك يا روك
> 
> ...


اسمك ايرينى
مالك بقى وقسم حوا ههههههه
هو جر شكل وخلاص:new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2014)

My Rock قال:


> اختي العزيزة،
> 
> قد يكون اخفاء المواضيع هذه حل لشخصك الكريم لكنه سيؤثر على من لهم صلاحية دخول القسم لانهم لن يشاهدوا المواضيع الجديدة اسفل المنتدى.
> أعتقد ان الحل الأفضل هو اعادة النظر في صلاحية الدخول للقسم.. لي عودة ان صح جديد في الموضوع..
> ...



*هو ممكن تخفيه خالص و تخليه تابع الأقسام الخاصة بالمباركين 

دا إقتراح يعنى 

بس إنت شوف المناسب للمنتدى 

و شكرا على ردك 

سلام المسيح

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اسمك ايرينى
> مالك بقى وقسم حوا ههههههه
> هو جر شكل وخلاص:new6:



*طب دا شغلى فى قسم حواء 

ثم إنت إسمك جرجس تشوف الل مكتوب فى حواء ليه أصلا ؟؟ :a63:




*


----------



## grges monir (25 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب دا شغلى فى قسم حواء
> 
> ثم إنت إسمك جرجس تشوف الل مكتوب فى حواء ليه أصلا ؟؟ :a63:
> 
> ...


اشوف اية
يا  هندسة دة  انا ليا موضوع جبار هناك
اسمة ريا وسكينة وحسبو
ريا كاندى
سكويننة دونا
انا حسبو ههههه
وتقولى مالك بالقسم
وشغلك ازاى وانتى ممنوعة من الصرف فية
قصدى الدخول خخخخخخخخخخخعهههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اشوف اية
> يا  هندسة دة  انا ليا موضوع جبار هناك
> اسمة ريا وسكينة وحسبو
> ريا كاندى
> ...


*
ديه مواضيع ما لهاش صلة بحواء أصلا 
:new6::new6::new6:
*


----------



## grges monir (26 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ديه مواضيع ما لهاش صلة بحواء أصلا
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *


ههههههه
دى فى الصميم
مش يخدعك العنوان


----------

